# Hiking galveston beach, and sam houston national forest



## Ottosaurus-rex (Mar 19, 2016)

Took a week off work for german shepherds and german shepherd related activities.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Looks like he's enjoying it!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

galveston got a hurricane BITD.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks like wonderful fun. Those of us in the United States certainly live in a beautiful country from sea to shining sea.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I should add this hike to my "bucket list"


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks like a fun trip! Nice photos!


----------



## Ottosaurus-rex (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks guys! just got back from our gsd meetup we go goon Saturdays.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics! Well done!


----------

